# Pancreatitis question



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I have never had a dog that had pancreatitis and doing a search on the web is not answering my question.

Roxy, my daughter's Yorkie, has been very ill now as most of you know for over 2 weeks. We have been told that she now has pancreatitis. 

My question to those who have had dogs have this:

Did you dog vomit white, mucousy foam at the onset???

Kathy


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No experience here, Kathy. I'm hoping you guys get your answers (and solution!) soon.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Kathy,

So sorry for dear little Roxie. My daughter's Yorkie, KoKo was almost a year old when she started to get ill. She would shiver and shake and be so lethargic. She was vomiting a yellow froth. She was finally dianosed with a liver shunt. The prognosis at the time was not good unless the shunt was external. We had her operated on and unfortunately the shunt was internal. the vet told us that sometimes the toxins caused by the shunt can be controlled with diet. We were told to put her on a low protein diet. She came through the surgery with flying colors and we put her on Hill's Science Diet LD.

I called my daughter just now and she said that sometimes KoKo's vomit was white and frothy. She asked me how old Roxie is and if they have done extensive liver studies on her?

KoKo just celebrated her 4th birthday in April so controlling her disease with diet has been successful.

I wish you, your daughter, and Roxie the best and don't hesitate to pm me if you want any further information.

Holly


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, I pray that you get the answers and Roxy's treatment is successful. Sending healing thoughts, prayers and hugs to Roxy and all of you.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Kathy,

I am sorry to hear about Roxy's pancreatic attack. I assume it is 'acute'. I think that either white or yellow frothy vomitting can be present for either acute or chronic pancreatitis. My girl, an aussie mix, has chronic. Usually her vomit is yellow, but on occasion when she is really bad, it has come out white and very frothy, even mucousy at times. Some dogs can recover from an acute attack and never have another one again, other dogs do have repeat episodes. The acute attacks can be quite difficult to come thru, from what I have read.

I am guessing the vet has Roxy on a low fat bland homecooked diet for now (not kibble)? Just wondering if he is going to prescribe antibiotics, and/or anything for nausea? I am not an expert at getting thru an acute attack, so I don't know a whole lot about this stage.

Any clue as to what set off the attack? I think some culprits may be a sudden fatty meal, and I think an infection might can also set it off. I think my girls chronic came from SIBO - small intestinal bacterial overgrowth. SIBO was confirmed by testing. There is only one treatment for SIBO. BUT, I don't know if having SIBO would set off an acute attack. IT might be worth looking into, tho, since normal antibitoics are not useful against this. IF you decide to read mroe about SIBO, then TAMU might be a good place to start -- Texas A&M University.

I know there are a few other things that might precipitate an attack, but I can't recall them at the moment. Has there been any previous signs of vomitting or other problems before the last two weeks? Has the vet given any kind of outline about what to do the next few weeks? Is Roxy doing any better at all?
:hug:

Lynn


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kathy. Leslie is familiar with this. Email, pm or give her a call. 
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey guys- just a little of what I know talking to Kathy as I know she has a lot going on right now and not sure how often she is on here. But be sure to keep her in your thoughts and prayers. She is one special lady as well as Sarah is. 

It isn't the liver as Roxy's liver testing came back good. And what set off her attack was watermelon she ate that night as a treat but that actually happens to a lot of yorkies (who would have known!) I know she is on a bland low fat home cooked diet.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Amanda,

Watermelon??!! I know you're serious.....but that's really hard to understand. Are you saying that yorkies tend to get pancreatic attacks from fruit, in general?? I've not heard of 'sugar' setting off an attack...I've just heard of fat. If it is the fruit, are other small type dogs likely to have this problem, or just yorkies?

I hope Roxy is doing better. Thanks for sharing with us what you know. I would have guessed that there should be some improvement after two weeks. But, the vomitting yellow or white frothy foam is something that stayed with my girl for a long time during a bad episode she had awhile back (now, it is just occasional).


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you all! 

Roxy's illness and 2 surgeries that followed was a result of her ingesting some watermelon that my daughter fed her as Roxy loved it! After talking to a couple of very well known, long time Yorkie breeders last weekend at the dog show, they both had the same reaction when I began telling them about Roxy and the word "watermelon" was mentioned. Seems Yorkies are predisposed to getting Pancreatitis and watermelon is known to set it off in the breed, who would have thought. 

Because Roxy had two surgeries, it is believed that also has contributed to her pancreas not functioning properly which can happen. 

A liver biopsy was done when they did the emergency surgery 2 weeks ago and her liver show NO liver shunt nor liver cancer.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django had a nasty bout of pancreatitis the begiining of june. of course, we were over seas but our dog sitter rushed him to the emergency room, vomiting, bloody diarreah. not good. it took us almost 2 months to get him back to normal. 

he was on antibiotics which is a must, a pepcid to balance the acids in their stomache, a bland diet of ground turkey and rice. small meals throughout the day. be patient. it's touch but they do turn the corner at some point. 

the vet should give you the green light on when to start introducing his kibble agian, remember, introduce it slowly, over the course of 2 weeks. their systems are so sensative right now you need to take baby steps. django was on ground turkey for almost a month. it's a tough road but they do recover.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow! That is so interesting about the watermelon. I wonder about cantelope or honeydew. My friend has a lab who got terrible seizures after eating 
watermelon.
I am so happy about finally knowing what was wrong with little Roxy. 
Carole


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.dogaware.com/wdjpancreatitis.html

I just happened to be on this site and then read your post. I did not read the whole thing but maybe it will help.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.dogaware.com/wdjepi.html

Anoter site.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's amazing Kathy. When I think of pancreatitis, I think of fatty meat or turkey skin or pork drippings. I would have never thought of a fiberous fruit that is mostly water. Ugh.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> That's amazing Kathy. When I think of pancreatitis, I think of fatty meat or turkey skin or pork drippings. I would have never thought of a fiberous fruit that is mostly water. Ugh.


Seems it is due to the high sugar content and Yorkies and Schnauzers are prone to this.

Something we thought was so innocent has turned out to be something so dangerous. Who would have thunk!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I never would have guessed watermelon. I too thought fatty. My Zoey is prone to pancreatitis. She has had both yellow and white frothy vomit. The worst was when she threw up blood. Scared the heck out of me. That was her first attack brought on when hubby decided to share some italian sausage with them. Both girls had it after that. Bella hasn't had another attack but Zoey had a couple. They are now on special food. I hope to get them to a year and half with no attacks and then see if we can change the food to something better. I hope Roxy makes a full recovery.


----------

